

Ask HN: What's the safest/best site to buy a Bitcoin right now? - bgnm2000


======
ferdo
Buy gold at a coin store/jewelry store. Sell gold for btc to:

[https://www.goldsilverbitcoin.com/products/gold/gold-
america...](https://www.goldsilverbitcoin.com/products/gold/gold-american-
eagle)

------
tekknolagi
Coinbase

------
zachlatta
localbitcoins.com is a safe and anonymous marketplace to buy bitcoins. I've
found that cash deposits are the fastest and safest way to buy on
LocalBitcoins.

------
cstrat
localbitcoins.com is always pretty good as long as you choose a safe payment
method... i.e. not paypal or something easily reversible.

------
contingencies
Kraken

------
veeti
Bitstamp.

